# Elk Antlers?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I know people here have talked about deer antlers but I just got an email from Best Bully Sticks and they now sell Elk Antlers. Before I consider buying one for Rocky I was wondering if they are really worth the price. They want $13 for one and that seemed like a lot. Do they last a really long time and not hurt the dogs teeth? These are suppose to be shed from the Elk and not hurt the Elk in anyway. I wouldn't get one unless I knew that it was going to last a really long time at that price.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Being rather new to raw feeding, I don't know much about elk antlers, however from what I understand you are considering purchasing these from a pet company. If I were you, I'd try to get them from somewhere else instead, that doesn't sell pet products. The only fear I would have with these antlers made specifically for dogs, is that often times pet food products are far below human quality products. I'm not sure about antlers/bones, but I know it isn't a good idea to purchase pre made frozen raw diets from your local pet store. Again, I am new to raw feeding, so hopefully someone with more experience can give you some more specific advice. :smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Instead of paying the extremely overpriced "dog store" prices for antlers, I went to Ebay instead. For about $50 shipped I got a BIG rack that'll probably last us for a couple of years. 

I cut one tip off and they were semi-interested in it. It's when I gave them the whole rack that they really liked it. Some nights 2 of them will be chewing on it at the same time.

Speaking of... just looked over and Shiloh decided it was time to chew on it :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awwwww....Aspen's chewing on his too!!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Besides cleaning teeth and keeping your dog occupied, do deer antlers have special nutritional benefits to them? Are they similar to the calcium benefits in bone, or would deer antlers be considered bone?:smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Todd said:


> Besides cleaning teeth and keeping your dog occupied, do deer antlers have special nutritional benefits to them? Are they similar to the calcium benefits in bone, or would deer antlers be considered bone?:smile:


That I honestly can't answer... I just know the dogs love them and you can't get much more natural


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> Instead of paying the extremely overpriced "dog store" prices for antlers, I went to Ebay instead. For about $50 shipped I got a BIG rack that'll probably last us for a couple of years.
> 
> I cut one tip off and they were semi-interested in it. It's when I gave them the whole rack that they really liked it. Some nights 2 of them will be chewing on it at the same time.
> 
> Speaking of... just looked over and Shiloh decided it was time to chew on it :biggrin:


It's funny, I think about Ebay for all kinds of stuff but didn't think about it for doggie stuff at all. Thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> That I honestly can't answer... I just know the dogs love them and you can't get much more natural


Ok thanks. Also, are there any preservatives or chemicals on the antlers?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> Ok thanks. Also, are there any preservatives or chemicals on the antlers?


Not if you buy them fresh from someone on ebay...but I am sure that if you order them from a dog supply company they will.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Antlers are made of bone and shed every year. I imagine the ones used in the pet industry are picked up on big game farms. I don't see a need to use preservatives or chemicals on them, bone is bone there isn't anything there to decay or deteriorate. So, I wouldn't think preservatives would be used.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

g00dgirl said:


> Antlers are made of bone and shed every year. I imagine the ones used in the pet industry are picked up on big game farms. I don't see a need to use preservatives or chemicals on them, bone is bone there isn't anything there to decay or deteriorate. So, I wouldn't think preservatives would be used.



But lots of chemical preservatives are used on real bones that are sold for dogs in super markets and pet stores? I think that preservatives are added for safety on the company's part, so they don't get sued if someone's dog gets sick from them.

Here is my rule of thumb...if its a natural occuring thing, like a bone, and if it comes in a package...run away!!! If something is packaged, it has preservatives in it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OOOHHHH now that sounds interesting! I went to Doctors Fosters and Smith and ordered the deer antlers EXPENSIVE! But I have to say for the expense, the 4 dogs (I only bought 2~ 1 small 1-large) they had them wow for months and they still enjoyed them. Not like some bones where they decide they will not eat them anymore! So I am now tempted to try the Elk since I had such good luck with the deer antler! Good to know thanks!:smile:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> But lots of chemical preservatives are used on real bones that are sold for dogs in super markets and pet stores? I think that preservatives are added for safety on the company's part, so they don't get sued if someone's dog gets sick from them.
> 
> Here is my rule of thumb...if its a natural occuring thing, like a bone, and if it comes in a package...run away!!! If something is packaged, it has preservatives in it.


Are you referring to the "ham bone" type things? These have some meat on them that I believe has been air dried. So, yes they probably have preservatives. Antlers however are just bone, no meat or velvet. If they have velvet on them they were not shed naturally, they were cut off.
I wasn't sure if a pet food company would use preservatives so I emailed best bully sticks about their "Antlerz" products they carry and this was their response: 
_*No preservatives, pressure washing and sandblasting is how they are cleaned. We hope that this information helps! 

Thanks,

Best Bully's *_

But, if they are cheaper on Ebay, go for it! :wink:
I'm going to ask some of my hunter friends for antlers


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea where my dogs antlers been, all of a sudden it showed back up. He really doesn't chew on it much so I really don't if he likes it or not. I do know he loves cat scratching posts because the cats post is all over the living room, LOL now I know what they are made of.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Couple of pics I snapped last night while Akasha was having her turn with the Antler. You can see the beef ribs in the background not getting as much love.

Where she's chewing there used to be about a 6 inch point that's now completely gone


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy crap that's a big antler!!  That will last them for a good while. :wink: How much was it on ebay?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's the whole thing










Keep in mind that we have 2 of these.... You can see how they've chewed off the tip and the other spot is where I first cut a point off for them 

Here's the auction
Elk Antlers Nice 5x5 set 2009 sheds - eBay (item 200406842597 end time Nov-23-09 14:00:28 PST)

I think I paid $25 for shipping in the end

They have a couple more still for sale
eBay Seller: backpackeb: Sporting Goods, eBay Motors items on eBay.com


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Someone else just decided that they belonged on the couch LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Obviously you need a bigger couch!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW! Looks like your dog really enjoys the antlers! I'll defiantly have to look into getting some for Lucky:smile:


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Old topic I know but we hunt every year, actually hunting season right now we give our dogs the antlers if it's a head not worth mounting, they love em' and it's free. ha ha! We have them all over the yard for the dogs to chew on too..!


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I buy the Elk Antlers, too...they are long lasting and non-splintering. They love the marrow in the center and try to eat that first, especially if I buy the antlers that have been split in half, long-ways. I buy from the Antler Pantry.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool! yea Diesel my Shepherd is really the only one that likes em' the goldens not so much.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

best buys I've ever found on them is getting a full rack on Ebay. Everything else is WAY overpriced...


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

ha ours is free which is nice!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Elk Antlers are all my dogs chew on. Very long lasting.


----------

